# Face Gluing - Planer or Jointer



## penpoint (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi All. I have a piece of stock that I have split with a band saw and am looking to face glue the two pieces back together. Would it be better to plane the face of each piece or use a jointer?

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

What size are they? Was the board flat/perpendicular prior to resawing? What type of wood? Photos?


----------



## penpoint (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello David. Thanks for the reply. The wood is a piece of 5/4 S2S red oak. It was flat and square prior to cutting. It is 15 " long. I split it into two pieces length-wise, so I now have 2 pieces that are 15" long x 2" wide x 7/16" thick. I want to face-glue them back together and the faces of the pieces are rough from the band saw blade. Just want to know the best method to create flat, smooth, and square pieces for gluing. Thanks again.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I cannot think of any reason why it would matter which machine. I would probably use my jointer just because I can probably control the depth of cut easier and more accurately.

George


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Then if the opposite side is good like you say I would use my planer on the resawed side. That will ensure the board parallel in thickness. It's possible to throw that off using the jointer if your technique or machine isn't setup precisely. I say planer.


----------



## Tman1 (Jan 14, 2013)

difalkner said:


> Then if the opposite side is good like you say I would use my planer on the resawed side. That will ensure the board parallel in thickness. It's possible to throw that off using the jointer if your technique or machine isn't setup precisely. I say planer.


+1, I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*me also ....*



difalkner said:


> Then if the opposite side is good like you say I would use my planer on the resawed side. That will ensure the board parallel in thickness. It's possible to throw that off using the jointer if your technique or machine isn't setup precisely. I say planer.



The good side always goes down on the planer bed. Done. Jointers don't make parallel faces, as a rule, unless you are lucky and have a perfect resaw. :no:

What I don't get is why you split them, then decided that was a bad idea and now want to glue them back together....? If you want to create more interest, add a thin piece of a different color/type of wood in the center.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes difalkner - if your original stock was square, then use the square uncut side down on the planer table. If you try the new cutside down on the jointer, you will only make that side flat and it may not be square like woodnthings explained.


----------



## penpoint (Nov 24, 2015)

> What I don't get is why you split them, then decided that was a bad idea and now want to glue them back together


Actually, I didn't decide it was a bad idea (though it may have been). I'm trying to make a magnetic tool or knife holder with the magnets hidden. I split the stock, routed a slot for the magnets, and then I will glue the two pieces back together. I'm just trying to determine the best method to make sure the face of each pieces is flat and even for the gluing.

I guess I could route the front of the original stock instead of splitting it, insert the magnets, and use some thin wood to glue over that for the front. Would that be better, you think?

Either way, thanks to everyone for the feedback and suggestions. Everything helps.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If your bandsaw cuts were clean the two parts should fit when glued back together without any further work on them.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I did something similar recently and used a planer with good results. Those being only 2" wide you should be able to do it by hand as long as the surfaces are square.


----------

